# литературные источники



## randalf (22 Мар 2016)

Пишу реферат на тему методико-исполнительского анализа Испаниады В. Золотарева, возникли проблемы с поиском литературы, и вообще источников.
Кто знает книги, статьи, сайты, содержащие полезную информацию на эту тему, покидайте, пожалуйста, названия книг (желательно с указанием автора), и все остальное мне на почту, заранее спасибо за помощь и внимание. [email protected]


----------



## randalf (22 Мар 2016)

И очень желательно, чтобы все было доступно в интернете)


----------



## dmitrijgoncharov2008 (22 Мар 2016)

Загляните вот сюда - http://vk.com/vlzolotarev


----------



## randalf (22 Мар 2016)

спасибо, я там уже был)
но дело в том, что мне нужна информация не про композитора, а про произведение, и вот с этим как раз таки возникли трудности


----------



## serpodub (22 Мар 2016)

В своё время я тоже писал подобный реферат, но про другое произведение. Могу дать один совет: лучше всего обратиться к специалистам, профи в своих областях. В частности к музыковедам, ещё лучше к профессорам, доцентам... вашего учебного заведения, мнению которого вы доверяете. В моём случае мне помогли разобраться в скрытых тематизмах, что такой-то мотивчик из трёх нот - это кусок такой-то темы, которая имеет глубочайший смысл. Как часто мы исполняем не до конца разобравшись во всём. Уже исходя из этого тематического, гармонического, тонального анализов Вы сами легко сумеете разработать культорологический подтекст пьесы. Возможно не помешает и помощь искусствоведов. А готового материала найти на такой реферат практически невозможно, надо и самому копать и обращаться за помощью к специалистам в своих областях, затем всё сводить воедино.
Удачи.


----------



## Andrey Z. (23 Мар 2016)

serpodub писал:


> что такой-то мотивчик из трёх нот - это кусок такой-то темы, которая имеет глубочайший смысл.


Думается, без исполнительской любви или хотя бы проф. интереса (композиторского) заниматься этаким "рефератизмом" вообще убожество... Хотя сколько муз. теоретиков этим путём зарабатывают себе звания и должности. Каждому - своё...


----------

